

Bufferbloat: Dark Buffers in the Internet (2011) - tel
http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2071893

======
teddyh
Summary of what you can do for yourself:

1\. In Linux, use the fq_codel queueing discipline for your interface which
sits on your fast-to-slow network boundary:

    
    
        tc qdisc add dev $IFACE root fq_codel
    

2\. On your Netgear WNDR3700v2 or WNDR3800 home router, install and run
CeroWrt:
[http://www.bufferbloat.net/projects/cerowrt/wiki/Installatio...](http://www.bufferbloat.net/projects/cerowrt/wiki/Installation_Guide)

~~~
darklajid
If you're more into this than I am:

What will 1) achieve here? Isn't the biggest problem ~elsewhere~ (i.e. my ISP
sucks, and all the gazillion devices on the route might buffer far too much
data)? Put differently: Can I make a difference, even if it's "just" for me?
(I .. cannot, I guess - I'm stuck with a crappy cable modem/DECT base/wifi
router combination from my ISP. But I'm interested in general)

Regarding 2): Is that recommended? Last time I checked most of CeroWrt was
sent upstream, so is there a big difference between a reasonably current
version of OpenWrt?

~~~
virtuallynathan
All of the CoDEL algorithms are in the latest OpenWRT branch, I wouldn't
advise running CeroWRT.

~~~
teddyh
Would you advise _against_ CeroWrt? Why? Is there something wrong with it?
FYI, CoDEL is _not_ only reason one would want CeroWrt; see
([http://www.bufferbloat.net/projects/cerowrt](http://www.bufferbloat.net/projects/cerowrt))
and
([http://www.bufferbloat.net/projects/cerowrt/wiki/How_is_Cero...](http://www.bufferbloat.net/projects/cerowrt/wiki/How_is_CeroWrt_different_from_OpenWrt)).

~~~
virtuallynathan
It hasn't been updated in a while, most changes are now in upstream (unsure
about DNSSEC)...

------
kpi
Previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3461482](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3461482)

------
tel
I posted this as much as a note into the stability of the Internet as a
commentary on scalable application architecture. I'd love to hear commentary
from people who have implemented buffers internally as part of an architecture
and whether they implemented smart feedback channels like RTT or faced
difficulties like those mentioned here.

------
nsamuell
Bufferbloat is definitely a thing. Most home routers are terrible sources of
bufferbloat by default (HTTP browsing crawls to a halt the second torrenting
starts ramping up). Thankfully, most home routers have some amount of QoS
which can help a _ton_.

